# 1973 GTO parts availabilty.



## Hunky (Mar 9, 2016)

Need some information before I get in over my head. I have found a 1973 GTO, 4 speed,factory AC. Frame,floors, rockers,body mounts and trunk are in very nice shape however it sat in a building with a leak or two in the roof. Panel between rear window and trunk may need replaced. Will need right front fender,repair to right side of cowl under windshield, windshield and repair to lower lip sections on rear quarters. Right edge of hood is rusted but may be repairable. Dash, console,door panels and seats (with exception of lower drivers seat) are near perfect, Are any of these panels / patches or windshield available for this car? Rust free hoods out there? Thanks in advance for any help you guys / gals can give me.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Hemmings Motor News, Franks Pontiac Parts, etc. No repro parts for these cars. '73 is an unloved year, but is one of the best riding/driving GTO's ever made. Neat car with a 4 speed, and should be saved. PICS?


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Agreed, 73 is a great road car but they are very hard to find parts for. I would consider looking for a parts car to help your restoration along.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Franks also has a links page with other parts suppliers.
The hardest part to find for my '67 was the water pump pulley, I had to go old skool and get on the phone and Percy hooked me up with a pulley guy that had one.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Ames Performance has some parts available for 73's, but not a lot. Good thing is you don't see many 73's on the road, you will be in rare air. They list a package tray in their catalog, the piece that got water damaged.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Nice original parts are out there for the '73-74 LeMans and '73 GTO, just have to know where to look, and who to ask. The A-body site is a good place to poke around. The GTOAA also has several rabid '73 owner/restorers. Many '73 GTO owners have owned multiple cars and relatively clean parts cars. Some have even been pulling really nice parts and properly stashing them since their cars were 10 years old. CanAm guys are similar bunch, I've known half a dozen that had one or two really nice local showcar CanAms, then had 3 or 4 orphan CanAm projects in the back yard, side of the house, etc.

Counting on the aftermarket to eventually come through on really tough to find '73 Pontiac A body parts isn't that wise, not a huge demand. Hardest parts to find for a '73 GTO tend to be the black bumper strips, NOS or perfect used headlamp bezels, NOS or perfect parking lamp lenses. Much of the rest can be sourced as nice used. Best to you if you pick up the '73, feel free and post back with progress!


----------

